
Programming Languages - Google Code University - Google Code - jenningsjason
http://code.google.com/edu/languages/
======
mrcharles
It's nice to see this kind of information sharing. A training program used by
a big company is a nice indicator that it's probably pretty good -- so often
with programming languages it's hard to find a good reference for learning.
Most books are crap, and the internet will often provide a great reference (in
the core documentation) followed by a horrible hodgepodge of random useless
"tutorials".

------
captaincrunch
Wow, started out nice... but I just couldn't listen to the whole thing...

Python Design Patterns - Presenter:Alex Martelli

I think Alex needs to not burp, and suck his water bottle in the microphone.
If its one thing I hate, its a presenter putting stuff in his mouth while
presenting.

------
slippytoad
Ironically the videos don't load in Chrome!

~~~
ekiru
They do for me, at least.

